# brinsea incubator



## IzzyBarsi (Apr 20, 2016)

i have a brinsea octagon advance. i had planned on setting the eggs tonight. my sulcata laid yesterday. is this incubator ok to use? do i need to do a cool off period through out the day?


----------



## Tom (Apr 20, 2016)

Most people have never heard of that brand. Where are you?

I only know of it because I have their large bird brooder, and I use that as my incubator. It is very precise and it works great for me.

Your eggs do not need a "cool off" period. Set the incubator for 89, let it stabilize for a few hours and put your eggs in.

Read this for more info:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-incubate-eggs-and-start-hatchlings.124266/


----------



## IzzyBarsi (Apr 20, 2016)

im in texas. i raise chickens, guineas, ducks and have a goose (lol) is the reason i have that incubator. i inherited my aunts 3 torts that are over 150lbs a month ago and she insisted i incubate. (i was going to get them when she passed but her health is failing so i got them sooner rather than much later)


----------



## IzzyBarsi (Apr 20, 2016)

ive been letting it stabalize for the last 2 hours. i have the temp set to 30.5 c and humidity at 70%. do i need to change it higher or lower?


----------

